# فيديو عملية الدرفلة (Rolling) من (شركة الإئتلاف الفلسطيني للحديد والصلب )



## HaMooooDi (14 أغسطس 2009)

*فيديو* عملية الدرفلة (Rolling)* من (شركة الإئتلاف الفلسطيني للحديد والصلب )*

اريحا - الضفة الغربية - فلسطين


فيديو مشروع العمليات الانتاجية 

عملية الدرفلة (Rolling)


سكرين شوت












* التحميل للفيديو*

* على اكثر من سيرفر اختر احدها *


* DepositFiles*
http://www.ienajah.com/link?id=130
* MegaUpload*
http://www.ienajah.com/link?id=131
* zshare*
http://www.ienajah.com/link?id=132
* filefactory*
http://www.ienajah.com/link?id=133
* sendspace*
http://www.ienajah.com/link?id=136
* badongo*
http://www.ienajah.com/link?id=134
* load.to*
http://www.ienajah.com/link?id=135
* HotFile*
http://www.ienajah.com/link?id=137
* 2Shared*
http://www.ienajah.com/link?id=138



تحياتي لكم 

HaMoooooDi

​


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر , جارى التحميل


----------



## فاتح روما (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزلك الله خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## ودبيلا (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي فعلاً رائع وربي يعطيك العافية


----------



## الحبر الكباشي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

رلاؤررءرءربيليليلمتمبلا


----------



## الحبر الكباشي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا drtareef 
tareef 














*بيانات شخصية* *صفحات موقعى* *مشاركاتى* *ألبوم الصور*






تقنية حديثة لنظم التحكم في...












*تجتاح العالم حاليا مشكله ما يسمى بحرب الإيثانول و تلك المشكله هي نتاج طبيعي للمنافسه الشرسه بين الغذاء و الطاقه في ظل العجز المتزايد في كل منهما مع التزايد المطرد في أعداد السكان على مستوى العالم وعدم القدره على تحقيق الإكتفاء في اي منهما مما ينذر بأزمة حقيقية على مستوى العالم.
يعتبر الإيثانول - و هو أحد المركبات العضوية و التي يتم إستخراجها من العديد من المصادر الغذائيه و منها الحبوب و بخاصة الذره الصفراء – مصدر جديد للوقود الحيوي و بديل نظيف للبترول.
و قد ظهر احتياج العالم بأسره و خاصة الدول الغربيه لهذا البديل بعد النقص الرهيب لإمدادات الطاقه أبان حرب أكتوبر المجيده و توقف الدول العربيه عن إمداد الدول الغربيه بالبترول مما أدى للإرتفاع الكبير في سعر البترول عالمياً واصبح شراء البترول يمثل ضغطاً كبيرا حتى على موازنات الدول الكبري منها.
كل ما سبق دفع الدول الغربيه و هي الأكثر تأثراً بأرتفاع أسعار البترول إلى البحث عن بديل للبترول وبأسعارإقتصاديه ليمكنها من مواجهة أي نقص في إمدادات الطاقه ، وهناك بعد سياسي أيضا لتلك العمليه وهو إيقاف إستخدام البترول كسلاح إستيراتيجي في المنازعات.
و نظراً لإستخدام الحبوب بصفه عامة و الذره والقمح وفول الصويا بصفه خاصه في السواد الأعظم من علائق الحيوان فإن هذا الإتجاه الجديد لإستخراج الوقود الحيوي من الحبوب سوف يؤثر بشكل مباشر على كميات الحبوب في الأسواق مما يهدد مستقبل صناعة الدواجن في العالم بأسره نتيجة هذا التناقص في الكميات المعروضه من تلك السلعه الإستيراتيجيه مما يؤدي لزيادة سعرها بشكل رهيب.

تعتبر مصر ومعظم الدول العربية من أكثر الدول المستورده للحبوب المستخدمه في علائق الحيوانات والدواجن و خاصة الذره الصفراء وفول الصويا و بذلك ستكون منطقتنا العربية من المتأثرين بإرتفاع أسعارها عالميا، او لعدم توفر هذه الحبوب في الأسواق العالمية اصلا .
, لذلك فإننا سنتحدث بشئ من التفصيل عن الإيثانول وماهيته و كيفية إستخراجه وأهميته كوقود حيوي , وكذلك الوضع العالمي له في كبرى الدول المنتجه له و أيضا سنتعرض لتأثيره على أسعار الغذاء . وكذلك سنحاول التفكير في بعض الحلول التي يمكن ان تساعد علي حل هذه المشكلة حتي لاتهدد صناعة الدواجن في مصر والعالم العربي بعد ان وصلت الي هذه المراحل المتقدمة 

ما هو الإيثانول ?
الإيثانول هو سائل رائق لا لون له، يتميز برائحة مميزة، وسرعة اشتعال كبيرة، ويتخذ شكلين:
الشكل الاول : هو الإيثانول أو الوقود الحيوي، ويتم استخراجه من النباتات مثل: قصب السكر، والبطاطس الحلوة، أو الحبوب: كالذرة والقمح، ويضاف إلى البنزين الخالي من الرصاص، ويطلق عليه* E-85،* 
والشكل الثاني هو الديزل الحيوي المستخرج من الحبوب الزيتية كفول الصويا أو زيت النخيل، وتأخذ تركيبته الكيميائية الشكل التالي* HC2H5O.
*ولا يعد الإيثانول المستخرج من النباتات وقودا جديدا، فقد تم اكتشافه عام* 1850، *وكان مصدر الوقود والضوء الرئيسي خلال تلك الفترة، إلا أن الضرائب التي فرضت عليه لاعتباره نوعا من الخمور رفعت من سعره، وهو ما خفض إنتاجه بشدة، وأفقد الاهتمام به كأحد بدائل الطاقة، وبدأ اعتماد العالم كليا على النفط كمصدر وحيد للطاقة، وذلك إلى أن بدأ سعره في الارتفاع، وأصبح أداة من أدوات الضغط السياسي والاقتصادي، فاتجه اهتمام العالم إلى البحث عن بديل.
وللإيثانول النباتي المصدر مميزات عديدة أهمها أنه يسبب تلوثا أقل من البنزين، فخلطه بنسبة 85% مع بنزين السيارات يؤدي إلى خفض انبعاث غازات الاحتباس الحراري في عوادم تلك السيارات بمعدل 91% مقارنة باستخدام البنزين وحده، كما أنه يمتص ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الجو في أثناء عملية تصنيعه، إضافة إلى رخص ثمنه؛ حيث تعادل التكلفة الإجمالية لإنتاجه في البرازيل حوالي 0.17 دولار للتر الواحد، ويباع بنصف سعر البنزين.
كيفية استخراج الإيثانول
يعتمد العالم على محصولي الذرة وقصب السكر في إنتاج وقود الإيثانول النباتي، ويتم ذلك من خلال مروره بعدة عمليات، هي:
عملية التحويل: يتم فيها فصل الكربوهيدرات عن السكريات، ثم طحن هذه السكريات.
عملية التسييل: ويتم فيها إضافة المياه وإنزيم (ألفا- أماليس) لتحويل الخليط المطحون إلى سائل، ويحدث ذلك في حرارة مرتفعة جدا تتراوح ما بين 120-150 سلزيوس، ثم تبريد مفاجئ بدرجة حرارة 95 o على الأقل، وذلك لقتل أي بكتيريا.
عملية الاختمار: بعد أن تتم عملية التبريد، يضاف الإنزيم الثاني (جلايكو- أماليس) إلى الخليط السائل حتى يختمر.
عملية التقطير: بعد اختمار الخليط السائل ليصبح جعة (وهي نوع من أنواع الكحوليات يحتوي على 10% كحول إيثيلي، والـ90% الباقية تكون عبارة عن أجسام غير مخمرة من خلايا النشا أو السكر)، ويتم استخلاص الكحول من السائل تماما.
عملية الترشيح: وفيها يتم استخراج المياه نهائيا من الكحول الإيثيلي، ليتبقى "الإيثانول النقي".
ولكي يتم استخدام الإيثانول كوقود يجب أن يتم خلطه بالبنزين الخالي من الرصاص بحد أدنى 2 إلى 5%، ويتم ذلك في مصانع الإيثانول المتخصصة، ويطلق عليه E-85. وقد حذرت دائرة شئون المستهلك الأمريكية من انعكاس هذه الخطوة على الثروة الحيوانية وقطاع الدواجن الذي تستخدم فيه الذرة كعلف، ودعت إلى رسم خطوط واضحة بين الغذاء والطاقة، بشكل يؤدي إلى الفصل التام بين القطاعين.*

*أهمية الإيثانول كوقود حيوي

يظهر الاهتمام الكبير بالوقود الحيوي وهو الطاقة المستمدة من الكائنات الحية سواء النباتية أو الحيوانية منها، والذي يعد أحد أهم مصادر الطاقة المتجددة، على خلاف غيرها من الموارد الطبيعية مثل: النفط، الفحم الحجري وجميع أنواع الوقود الأحفوري والوقود النووي والتي تعد موارد ناضبة. ولقد اهتمت بعض المناطق بزراعة أنواع معينة من النباتات خصيصاً لاستخدامها في مجال الوقود الحيوي، منها الذرة والقمح وفول الصويا في الولايات المتحدة، اللفت في أوروبا، وقصب السكر في البرازيل، وزيت النخيل في جنوب شرق آسيا. كما يتم الحصول على الوقود الحيوي من التحليل الصناعي للمزروعات والفضلات وبقايا الحيوانات التي يمكن إعادة استخدامها، مثل القش، الخشب، السماد، قشر الأرز، المجاري، تحلُل النفايات ومخلفات الأغذية التي يمكن تحويلها إلى الغاز الحيوي. 
وتم التركيز على الدور الذي قد يلعبه الوقود الحيوي في خفض انبعاث ثاني أكسيد الكربون حيث يفترض أن استخدام الإيثانول بنسبة 85 في المائة في تشغيل السيارة سيؤدي إلى انخفاض انبعاث غازات الاحتباس الحراري بمعدل 91 في المائة مقارنة بالبترول، وعلى الجانب الآخر فإن وقود السيارات المستخلص من النباتات يمتص ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الجو أثناء عملية التصنيع، مما دفع الإيثانول والوقود الحيوي إلى أن يحظيا بمقادير هائلة من الاهتمام ويحصلا على إعانات دعم ضخمة.
وبالرغم من مزايا الإيثانول كوقود نظيف مقارنة بالبترول فإنه يمثل حتي الآن نسبة قليلة من السوق العالمية لوقود السيارات ويعتمد على الدعم الحكومي فقط، ويهدف العلماء إلى توسيع نطاق استخدام الوقود النظيف، حيث إن السيارات كمستهلك للوقود تعد ثاني مصدر بعد الصناعة لنشرثاني أكسيد الكربون على سطح الأرض. يوجد عدد من الدول اهتمت بتطوير الوقود الحيوي وعلى رأسها البرازيل، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ودول الاتحادالأوروبي، والصين.
تعتبر البرازيل أكبر منتج للإيثانول البيولوجي ففي البرازيل تعمل نحو مليون سيارة بوقود مشتق من قصب السكر، وإن الغالبية العظمى من السيارات الجديدة تعمل بواسطة" محركات ذات الوقود المرن"، فمنذ أن دخلت تلك المحركات قيد الخدمة قبل ثلاث سنوات تم الاعتماد على الغازولين أو الإيثانول البيولوجي أو أي مزيج من المادتين المذكورتين، وبدأت البرازيل في إنتاج الوقود البيولوجي قبل 30 عاماً. وفي البرازيل حالياً يُعنى نحو 1.5 مليون مزارع بزراعة قصب السكر لأغراض الوقود غير أنه يمكن إنتاج الوقود الحيوي من طائفة متنوعة من المحاصيل، منها: الصويا، شجرة النخيل الزيتية، جذور البنجر وبذور اللفت. فالبرازيل تتقدم على أوروبا سواءً كان ذلك في مجال إنتاج الإيثانول البيولوجي أو استهلاكه، فالأسعار في أوروبا تكاد تكون ضعف ما هي عليه في البرازيل بعد أن أصبحت السيارات التي تعمل بالوقود الحيوي تشكل ثلثي حجم مبيعات السيارات الجديدة في البرازيل هذا العام، لذا تهتم البرازيل بتصدير تكنولوجيا الوقود البديل إلى مختلف دول العالم كوسيلة لمواجهة ارتفاع أسعار النفط.
ولقد تعرض الإيثانول في مطلع التسعينيات لانتكاسة مؤقتة في البرازيل بسبب مشكلات الإمداد ما دفع قائدي السيارات إلى أن يعودوا محبطين إلى البنزين التقليدي، لكن في العام 2003م قدمت شركة فولكس فاجن في البرازيل أول سيارة تسمى بسيارة الوقود المرن، حيث تعمل بالبنزين الخالي من الرصاص والوقود الكحولي أو الإيثانول ومنذ ذلك الحين استمر الطلب على سيارات الوقود المرن، وذكرت هيئة تنمية الصادرات البرازيلية أن نحو 80 في المائة من السيارات الجديدة التي بيعت حتى الآن في العام الجاري كانت من سيارات الوقود المرن، مشيرة إلى أن هذا الاتجاه آخذ في التزايد وبالتالي يتزايد الاستثمار في صناعة الإيثانول والسكر. وذكرت هيئة تنمية الصادرات البرازيلية أنه من المزمع بناء نحو 140 مصنعاً جديداً بحلول عام 2014م في جنوب وجنوب شرقي البرازيل باستثمارات تصل إلى تسعة مليارات دولار، ولا تملك أي دولة أخرى هذه الشبكة المتطورة من الوقود الحيوي وأنظمة التوزيع مثل البرازيل.*

*الوضع العالمي للإيثانول

الولايات المتحدة و الوقود الحيوي : -
في عام 2006م، أنتجت الولايات المتحدة نحو خمسة مليارات جالون من الإيثانول، ونحو 250 مليون جالون من الديزل الحيوي، ويتوقع أن يواصل كلا الوقودين الازدياد وذلك لهدف تخفيض استهلاك أمريكا من النفط المستورد، حيث تعهد بوش بأن الولايات المتحدة سوف تستخدم 35 مليار جالون من أنواع الوقود المتجدد والبديل بحلول عام 2017م (زيادة بسبعة أضعاف في إنتاج أنواع الوقود المتجدد والبديل خلال عقد فقط)، وحيث إن أمريكا تستخدم نحو 140 مليار جالون من البنزين في كل سنة، لكن ذلك الاستخدام للبنزين لا يشكل سوى نحو نصف إجمالي استخدام أمريكا للنفط، فالولايات المتحدة تستخدم نحو 21 مليون برميل من النفط في كل يوم، أو نحو 321.9 مليار جالون في السنة، ومن هنا وحتى إذا حققت أمريكا هدف بوش، فإن أنواع الوقود البديل التي يطرحها ستظل تشكل فقط نحو 11 في المائة من إجمالي استهلاك أمريكا للنفط بالنسبة للحجم، وحيث إن الإيثانول (الذي من المحتمل أن يشكل أكبر حصة من تلك الأنواع من الوقود المتجدد والبديل) يحتوي فقط على ثلثي طاقة حرارة البنزين، فإن النسبة الفعلية للنفط الذي يتم استبداله ستكون قليلة، وعند تشكيل قيمة حرارة أدنى للإيثانول فإن من المحتمل ألا تؤدي خطط بوش لأنواع الوقود البديل إلى تخفيض إجمالي استهلاك أمريكا من النفط بنحو 7 أو 8 في المائة.

أبدت الولايات المتحدة اهتماماً بتطوير الوقود الحيوي كبديل للطاقة، حيث كان هناك اتفاقيات بين الولايات المتحدة والبرازيل من أجل زيادة كمية الإيثانول البرازيلي الذي يمكن توفيره للسوق الأمريكية، حيث تم التوقيع على اتفاقية تركز على الإيثانول التي تطلب من البرازيل والولايات المتحدة أن تزيدا عملهما حول الوقود الحيوي، مع زيادة الاستثمارات وتبادل التكنولوجيا، حيث كانت "دبلوماسية الإيثانول" محور زيارة الرئيس الأمريكي في آذار (مارس) 2006م في أمريكا اللاتينية. بينما يسيطر على وسائل الإعلام وبوش هاجس الإيثانول، إلا أن علاقة الولايات المتحدة مع البرازيل على المحك لأن البرازيل أصبحت واحداً من أهم منتجي الطاقة النفطية في أمريكا الجنوبية.

بالنسبة للولايات المتحدة حيث تظل الذرة المصدر العملي الوحيد لإنتاج الإيثانول، فقد تثبت الأسعار المحلقة أنها القيد الأساسي إزاء استخدامه، ففي عام 2006م وحده، ارتفعت أسعار الذرة عندما التهمت أجهزة استقطار الإيثانول خُمس إنتاج الولايات المتحدة من الذرة. وبحلول عام 2008م، قد يبتلع منتجو الإيثانول نصف إنتاج الذرة الأمريكي، وذلك يمكن أن يدفع أسعار الذرة إلى الارتفاع الجنوني .
ويضغط بوش والساسة الآخرون في الولايات المتحدة لتطوير الإيثانول السيلولوزي، لكن رغم سنوات من الحديث والاستثمار، فإنه لا يبدو أن هناك اختراقات كبيرة وشيكة، وحتى إذا حدث اختراق كبير فقد تحتاج صناعة الإيثانول السيلولوزي إلى عقود حتى تسهم إسهاماً كبيرا، ويمكن رؤية هذا بالنظر إلى تاريخ مرفق إيثانول الذرة، فقد احتاجت صناعة الذرة إلى 13 سنة قبل أن تتمكن من إنتاج مليار جالون من الإيثانول في السنة، واحتاجت صناعة الذرة إلى نحو عقدين ونصف العقد لتجعل إنتاج إيثانول الذرة يزيد على خمسة مليارات جالون في السنة ... وهكذا. وحتى مع تحقيق اختراق كبير في تكنولوجيا الخميرة، وحتى مع كميات ضخمة من الاستثمار الرأسمالي والإعانات الحكومية، فإن من غير المحتمل لصناعة الإيثانول السيلولوزي أن تقدم أي إسهامات كبيرة في سوق الوقود الأمريكي في المستقبل المنظور.

وفي الولايات المتحدة بدأت بعض الولايات، مثل: كاليفورنيا ومينيسوتا استعداداتها لخلط البنزين، الذي يباع في جميع محطات وقود السيارات بالإيثانول لتلبية المعايير الجديدة للحفاظ على البيئة، والتي يتوقع أن يتم تطبيقها أواخر العام المقبل، فيما تحفظت بعض الولايات على هذه الخطوة حتى تبدأ الأسواق في قبول هذا المنتج ويتزايد الطلب عليه، خاصة مع وجود 114 محطة في الولايات المتحدة متخصصة في بيع وقود الإيثانول، إضافة إلى نحو 90 محطة أخرى جاري إنشاؤها في عدة ولايات. وتعد محطة "بيرسون فورد" من المحطات الأُوَل التي توفر مصادر الطاقة الحيوية، فإضافة إلى البنزين والديزل، توفر هذه المحطة أنواعا جديدة من الوقود، تراوح ما بين البروباين والإيثانول، وحتى مادة "BioWillie"، التي تتكون من حبوب الصويا، ومحطة "بيرسون فورد" تشبه أي محطة أخرى في الولايات المتحدة وخارجها، إلا أن ما يميزها هو وجود شارات على خزانات الوقود، كتب عليها "E85" وغاز طبيعي مضغوط، ومادة E85 التي تتكون من 85 في المائة من الإيثانول و15 في المائة من البنزين، ويمكن استعمال هذا الوقود في مختلف أنواع السيارات.

وتتميز هذه الأنواع الجديدة من الوقود بأنها أرخص ثمناً خاصة مع ارتفاع أسعار النفط عالمياً، وقد أدى تزايد الطلب على الإيثانول الذي يستخرج من الذرة في الولايات المتحدة وعدد من دول الأمريكيتين الوسطي والجنوبية، إلى تدافع المزارعين على زرع حقولهم به بدلاً من زراعات أخرى، الأمر الذي ترتب عليه رفع أسعار الذرة محلياً وعالمياً، فضلاً عن زيادة تكلفة إنتاج لحوم الدواجن والأبقار بصورة كبيرة في الولايات المتحدة ودول أمريكا الجنوبية، وهو ما دفع وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية هذا العام إلى تخصيص 385 مليون دولار لتمويل ستة مشاريع على مدى أربع سنوات، تستهدف إنتاج إيثانول سيلولوزي وتجنب أزمة الذرة عن طريق إنتاج الوقود من مصادر أخرى*​


----------

